# HID's from Direct Connection tuning---Service SUCKS big time



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Let me be the first to tell you NEVER do business withthese people.
They are sketchy at best. I ordered a pair of HID's from them on December 14th to get them for Xmas. I did not recieve them until January 12th. During that time I recieved no email, or tracking information. I called and emailed with no response from the.
It took a month to get a set of HIDs.








I finally heard from Ben and got every bad excuse in the book why my stuff wasn't delivered. He had the audacity to say that it was not a big deal and I was overreacting.








Less than a week later I Decided I would try one more time ordering from there. I kno, I know, bad idea, but I believe in second cances. Here I am two weeks later and I have not recieved another set HIDs. I have no tracking information, I have called and emailed every day for the last week with noe response.
I have now filed a dispute with paypal because of this.
Not trying to rant, but would like to save other from the piss poor service of this company. 

I mean, c'mon. HID's are a buyers market. There are a million people out there selling these thing, they mus tnot care at all.


----------



## Herbapotamus (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: HID's from Direct Connection tuning---Service SUCKS big time (2ndvw-audi)*

Bump for complaining about a terrible "company".... I say "company" since it's just a high-school kid.
Do not buy from him! 
You will not get a reply; you may not even get your merchandise!
Ask me how I know


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: HID's from Direct Connection tuning---Service SUCKS big time (Herb's 1.8T)*

I have never bought anything from them but if you were so displeased by the service the first time why would you think about buying from them again???? It must not have been that bad if you were willing to go through the same situation again.


----------



## disleksic (Jun 3, 2005)

I wish this thread had been around a month ago. I've been waiting 5 weeks for a response from this guy, aside from him taking my money. I've opened an incident with PayPal. Looks like I'll be escalating this week.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (disleksic)*

I have not bought anything from them, but I hear all kinds of bad stuff regarding customer service. It seems like every one gets there stuff, but has to wait 6 months to get it.
This company should at LEAST reply to there customers questions. If its going to take 6 months, then be up front and honist. I am in the market for HID's and I will NOT be getting them from DCT. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

Guys just get a Xentec slim HID kit from ebay for $60. They ship out the next day with a tracking number, mine arrived from California to virginia in 3 days total.
and like you mentioned, you always have the option to dispute/file a claim on paypal, so the sellers will kiss your behind. And if the product fails you can always send it back via the claims process. 
On top of that, I bought the kits 8 months ago with no problems.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (rapyoke)*

I had a faulty ballast...sent it back, now they wont return my emails. I moved forward with the shipping company to deal with them.
Total pricks


----------

